# Grr-Ripper support



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

I just wanted to offer a quick note of appreciation for support from MicroJig. One of the plastic knobs on my Grr-ripper cracked so that it slipped on the thumbscrew and was difficult to tighten. Naturally I let it go for a while and grumbled under my breath each time I tried to use it.

Finally I got around to sending an message on the contact form from the MicroJig website. The next day I had a very pleasant email and a promise to send the part out asap. The message offered appreciation for me as a customer, thanks for reporting the problem, an apology that this happened, hope that I hadn't lost confidence in their brand, and a promise to continue to innovate and develop products with a high standard of quality.

A few days later, the replacement thumbscrew arrived. You can't ask for any more than that. And they certainly have earned some loyalty from this customer. I think I'll take a look at some of their other products.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Many thanks for this knowledge and I'm certain that your kind remarks will cause others of us to purchase from them. Their GRRR-iper is currently on my wish list.


----------



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

The Grr-ripper (what a name) is the push tool I use most often.


----------



## Ingjr (Feb 21, 2010)

I was just researching the Grr-ripper and ran across this post. I think I'll put my order in now. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just got one and am very happy with it. I had surgery on my right hand and needed something to help me on the table saw. The Grr-ripper has worked out extremely well. I am glad to hear that their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Always nice to hear of gr8 customer service. Thnx for sharing your experience.


----------

